# Spring Creek



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

My buddie and I had 35 whites today. We parted ways so I only have pics of my part of the catch. We caught most of them early and we were wading. Coop
Once again my pics are to big and can not post up. I can E-Mail them but can't post. Coop


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

males or females?


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Few females


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

cool, good job


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2007)

nice fish bro iam going to wait 1 more week before i go back to the creecks. jwcoop


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds like a great time. I sent you a PM about the pic problem.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Went for the fisrt time today and had a decent day. It was a gorgeous day to be out. I caught probably 15. The fish here runs a little small. Most were between 11" to 15". I've been fishing up at Lake Somerville at the creeks up there and they are running between 13" to 17". But I'll take the smaller size and shorter drive over the long drive to Lake Sommerville anyday.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

were you guys fishing east of the nature center as you come in or at the back of the park? thanks


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

Back of park and waded across


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

I've seen cars parked on the feeder of 45N just N of 1960. Are whites there?


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Has anyone parked at the end of Lee Road?


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*illegal?*

I thought they outlawed parking there back in 1990 LOL

We used to drive in off lee rd back in the 90's.
We caught tons of fish.

Good luck.


----------

